# TNT Homemade Kahlua



## Michelemarie (Nov 29, 2006)

*Kahlua*
3 cups sugar              ½ cup warm water
2 cups water              4 T instant coffee
1 vanilla bean            1 quart vodka
 
Boil sugar, 2 cups water and vanilla bean slowly for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.
While boiling, mix together ½ cup warm water and instant coffee.
Combine coffee mixture and vodka. After 30 minutes, combine mixtures.
Put in dark bottle and age for 2 weeks, good right away, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 24, 2006)

Michele...... 

Here I am doing my dead level best to lose weight..(I have been very sucessful so far)...And hear you come with the TNT Irish Cream and now...And now.. TNT Kahula...Oh my goodness... Ah well it is Christmas time....

Merry Christmas...


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 24, 2006)

Uncle Bob, this is a great recipe! You must try it! Cheers!


----------

